# Pompano & Shark Fishing Sunday 3/17



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Although it wasn't very sunny, it was still a warm a pleasant day at the beach. I had some family in town from Islamorada and wanted to see what we could drog up.

Had my 6/0 and 50W International out a few hundred yards with some big baits and a 10' wire leader with 20/0 circle hooks. Had 4 or 5 spinning rods set up at various distances with fresh peeled shrimp. We fished from about noon to 4p and never got one single bite, a run or anything.

This makes 2 trips in a row now without so much as a hardhead. Oh well, we all still had a good time.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

So you're telling me that your family comes here, instead of you going to ISLAMORADA? Come on now...


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> So you're telling me that your family comes here, instead of you going to ISLAMORADA? Come on now...


 
NO joke lol! Been thinking about making a trip down there matter of fact. Maybe late summer? I bet the flats fishing there is out of this world!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Actually, they were here for my mothers service on Saturday. However, my older brother doesn't care to fish. Much more interested in surfing and kite-boarding so although Islamorada is a great place to kite board, there isn't much in the way of surfing.


----------

